# Crazy Covid-19 Rules UK



## Mike (Nov 7, 2020)

You couldn't write a comedy like the one that we
are living in!

You can sleep with your Wife/Husband/Partner, but,
you cannot play tennis with Her/Him, that is stupid
in my book.

If you cannot do your job online, then you can go to
work, I was told by my hairdresser, either in my own
home or in hers. Hairdressers are closed, but she has
checked.

You can shoot ducks, but you cannot feed them.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/article-8922907/Britain-isnt-going-writes-RICHARD-LITTLEJOHN.html

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

You know with all the news out there and not knowing what's fake and what's not I don't know why we pay much attention to it anymore. No offense intended. I've just gotten to the point I don't know what to believe. I no longer care. All I know is our numbers where I am. We have 15 in our Covid units at present and over 40 employees who either have it or are being quarantined. The schools are fixing to close again because the kids are getting it. They're discussing closing the hospital again to non-essential surgeries and procedures and closing the doors on outside visitors again. 

Why won't they let you feed the ducks?


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You know with all the news out there and not knowing what's fake and what's not I don't know why we pay much attention to it anymore. No offense intended. I've just gotten to the point I don't know what to believe. I no longer care. All I know is our numbers where I am. We have 15 in our Covid units at present and over 40 employees who either have it or are being quarantined. The schools are fixing to close again because the kids are getting it. They're discussing closing the hospital again to non-essential surgeries and procedures and closing the doors on outside visitors again.
> 
> Why won't they let you feed the ducks?


I wanna know, too. What's with the ducks?


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 7, 2020)

Possibly because when a flock of ducks gathers to be fed, especially in the same place over time, poop accumulates.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 7, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Possibly because when a flock of ducks gathers to be fed, especially in the same place over time, poop accumulates.


Indeed, but not only during a pandemic. I believe the duck rule is over-reach.


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Why won't they let you feed the ducks?


Because some Advisor to the Government thinks it is dangerous,
too many people close together to feed them in the parks.

Read the link, it is entertaining.

Here is another crazy one, spectators cannot go to a stadium which
is in the fresh air to watch a soccer game, but they can go to a local
cinema which is inside a building with no fresh air and sit together
to watch the same game.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Nov 7, 2020)

Murrmurr, your answer is fantastic.

Thank you.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 7, 2020)

Mike said:


> Because some Advisor to the Government thinks it is dangerous,
> too many people close together to feed them in the parks.
> 
> Read the link, it is entertaining.
> ...


That's stupid. It's ass backwards.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2020)

Mike said:


> Here is another crazy one, spectators cannot go to a stadium which
> is in the fresh air to watch a soccer game, but they can go to a local
> cinema which is inside a building with no fresh air and sit together
> to watch the same game.


That is bizarre.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

You can sleep with your Wife/Husband/Partner, but,
you cannot play tennis with Her/Him, that is stupid
in my book.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 8, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I wanna know, too. What's with the ducks?


----------

